# 2009 Schwinn Sprint



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

New track bike form Schwinn. I like it. The frame sounds really nice.



*FULL SPECIFICATIONS*

* Frameset
*
o Frame: Reynolds 853 Cro-Mo Track
o Fork: N' Gauged Cro-Moly with lugged crown
* Drivetrain
*
o Bottom Bracket: FSA cartridge square taper
o Derailleurs: n/a
o Shifters: n/a
o Chain: KMC Z510, paint to match
* Wheels
*
o Rims: Alex Race 28 aero double wall with 32 holes
o Hubs: Formula Hi-flange alloy with sealed bearings, flip flop rear
o Spokes: 14 gauge stainless steel
o Tires: Vittoria Rubino 700X23C
* Components
*
o Pedals: Alloy body road with steel axle and toe clip & straps
o Brake Levers: Tektro bar top
o Handlebar: Alloy Track with 31.8mm clamp area
o Stem: Cinelli Via with 31.8mm clamp
o Headset: 1 1/8" cartridge threadless
o Grips: Road Tuned Gel tape
o Saddle: San Marco Regal
o Seat Post: Cinelli Via
* Extras
*
o Extras: Paint to match rims and chain


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

those bars look like they have an unusual bend. almost moustache-ey.


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

Oh 
Man.

So FSA Cranks?
Cinelli VAI
Bars look like anodized red with white tape?


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

looks familiar... is it really designed as a_ track _bike? with brake levers? but no brake(s)? and bottle mounts?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> looks familiar... is it really designed as a_ track _bike? with brake levers? but no brake(s)? and bottle mounts?


Yeah, looks like they forgot to list the brakes. But it will come with them.

I guess people want "track bikes" but to use as road bikes. Schwinn is jumping on the bandwagon.


----------

